# Questions about "aux" option



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey so I have a quick question...

Since I have selected the "no" option for auxilary or spotify crap, does that filter me out when people request rides? 

Do they have an option to select "aux or no aux" and does that exclude me from that request, if they select "aux" ?

thank you for any feedback


----------



## kalaks98 (Dec 4, 2014)

at the current rates, pax can kiss my ass...no music at the current rates!!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

kalaks98 said:


> at the current rates, pax can kiss my ass...no music at the current rates!!


Well I'm on the same boat, hence why I denied it. I control the ****en music. It's my damn car. I can take a "suggestion" but that's about it...the other day, I had this couple in the back playing music through there phone, of course with no aux for them...kiss my ass


----------



## kalaks98 (Dec 4, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Well I'm on the same boat, hence why I denied it. I control the ****en music. It's my damn car. I can take a "suggestion" but that's about it...the other day, I had this couple in the back playing music through there phone, of course with no aux for them...kiss my ass


 screw them, many ask if I have an aux cord to conect.....I always tell them them I forgot it in my other Uber car......They will listen to what i listen from now on....**** their shitty ass music!!! no more


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Hey so I have a quick question...
> 
> Since I have selected the "no" option for auxilary or spotify crap, does that filter me out when people request rides?
> 
> ...


Currently the rider has no option to request a Spotify enabled car. They just request any car that's close.

Now mind you now I find most rides the user has the music note beside their name and I do offer it in the car. And the number of request for rides for me are up and in places where I see there was a closer car.

This could be just coincidence or Uber took to heart that they were not getting Spotify enabled cars when they requested a car. So they could be matching Spotify users to drivers who are enabled first before a non Spotify driver.

Haven't done lot of testing on this theory yet but I have done enabled and not enabled and see when enabled I get more pings now and most if not all have music notes on their names. Quick verification from the rider they all confirm they have signed up for the Spotify service.

Now on that note here are things I have noticed.

1) No one wants to be bother using it. Even if they have it.
2) Most don't pay for the premium service so it shows up but won't work
3) Could be just my area that is doing this. Not sure as I haven't seen feedback from others.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Haven't done lot of testing on this theory yet but I have done enabled and not enabled and see when enabled I get more pings now and most if not all have music notes on their names. Quick verification from the rider they all confirm they have signed up for the Spotify service.


See that's what I'm talking about. I don't want to be in the "excluded" list of drivers to match up with the rider because I don't provide Spotify. I mean, since all that matters to Uber is customers and not the drivers, I wouldn't doubt that that's how they have it setup. Could you imagine all the "I want my money back!! The driver did not have Spotify as I have requested and noted in my account...this is misleading!!" Right? Or am I just paranoid..hah


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> See that's what I'm talking about. I don't want to be in the "excluded" list of drivers to match up with the rider because I don't provide Spotify. I mean, since all that matters to Uber is customers and not the drivers, I wouldn't doubt that that's how they have it setup. Could you imagine all the "I want my money back!! The driver did not have Spotify as I have requested and noted in my account...this is misleading!!" Right? Or am I just paranoid..hah


I think a little paranoia is good. I don't have all the facts yet to prove the point that's what they do. I only most of the PAX I was getting had the music symbol by their name when I enabled the Spotify. And on busy nights I was getting about the same number of pings what looked to be a flood of drivers.

It wouldn't put it past me since I did see complaints on twitter to Uber on the issue of not being able to use it. And if I was Spotify and found out people were 9 times out of 10 out of luck, I would be looking to Uber for answers.

So it wouldn't put it past me that they snuck this in. But on the flip side I wonder if I am missing regular pings for non enabled clients as they are saving my car for the enabled ones. If that's the case I may be the one getting screwed.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I think a little paranoia is good. I don't have all the facts yet to prove the point that's what they do. I only most of the PAX I was getting had the music symbol by their name when I enabled the Spotify. And on busy nights I was getting about the same number of pings what looked to be a flood of drivers.
> 
> It wouldn't put it past me since I did see complaints on twitter to Uber on the issue of not being able to use it. And if I was Spotify and found out people were 9 times out of 10 out of luck, I would be looking to Uber for answers.
> 
> So it wouldn't put it past me that they snuck this in. But on the flip side I wonder if I am missing regular pings for non enabled clients as they are saving my car for the enabled ones. If that's the case I may be the one getting screwed.


Well if that is indeed the case, having spotify or not, I think having it enabled would mean you'd get people that want it and don't. I have yet to receive any clients with the music symbol so I'm almost certain there is some kind of filter in play, when riders search for drivers. But then again this is uber..nothing is really ever certain.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Don't worry about being excluded for not providing Spotify. No one wants to use that feature anyway. I've had exactly ONE customer request it and I hadn't read the directions so I didn't know how to provide it but I did have an aux cord. I offered it to her and she was just as happy. Since that time, no askers...not even those with the music note. Most act like they would be embarrassed to have me hear their music choices, lol. I don't think Spotify has anti-American jihad stations, lol.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Don't worry about being excluded for not providing Spotify. No one wants to use that feature anyway. I've had exactly ONE customer request it and I hadn't read the directions so I didn't know how to provide it but I did have an aux cord. I offered it to her and she was just as happy. Since that time, no askers...not even those with the music note. Most act like they would be embarrassed to have me hear their music choices, lol. I don't think Spotify has anti-American jihad stations, lol.


The concern is not if we offer it or not. Its if Uber reduces available pax to those who don't offer it.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm sure they would warn us if that were the case. With few customers wanting to utilize it, Uber has no reason to push it.


----------



## MajorMajor (Jan 22, 2015)

Wait, so you guys DON'T want to listen to the latest Chris Brown record being blasted loud enough to damage your speakers?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I'm sure they would warn us if that were the case. With few customers wanting to utilize it, Uber has no reason to push it.


They don't always publish changes like that. No different they don't publish everything they do with Surge pricing.

As for motivation if Spotify is paying Uber as part of a cross promotion and it's not gaining traction then Spotify could have contractual clauses for damages as Uber is not delivering a platform that they promised.

So there may be Uber hidden reasons to push it if they have sold the idea.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

MajorMajor said:


> Wait, so you guys DON'T want to listen to the latest Chris Brown record being blasted loud enough to damage your speakers?


You have control of the volume. I have yet had anyone that has put it above a respectable level.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I too have only had one person ask about Spotify. I tell them that the data usage on my phone would be too high if I used it so I just hand them the aux. cable and they are happy with that. Most user's are content with the aux. cable and they usually are using SoundCloud.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> I too have only had one person ask about Spotify. I tell them that the data usage on my phone would be too high if I used it so I just hand them the aux. cable and they are happy with that. Most user's are content with the aux. cable and they usually are using SoundCloud.


Honestly it is easier to work than them trying to get the Uber app to do it. Most people are confused and handing them the Aux is so much easier. Also gives people more choice to use their existing iTunes playlist or whatever existing media services they subscribe to.

Once I figure out if Uber is pushing clients to Spotify enabled drivers or not I will decide to go back to that option for the future. But right now I seem to get more rides with on.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I had my first Spotify client yesterday and she was brand new to Uber...she ordered ASSIST because she thought that meant she would get a driver who could answer her questions not help with wheelchair or other device.....WOW!! I do not have it enabled and will not as I want my bluetooth to function through my audio and I call about 75% of my clients because they are not at pick up...When is Uber going to do something about that??


----------



## UberInterested (Jan 5, 2015)

Why don't you just play Howard Stern and not give them the music option?


----------



## hermesyks (Jan 24, 2015)

Even if they request to play music tell them mit study shows that drivers who are distracted will get into an accident and you get easily distracted when music is playing. If they insist cancel the ride for your own safety. I personally underwent the study at mit labs in cambridge and simply refuse to play music.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> I had my first Spotify client yesterday and she was brand new to Uber...she ordered ASSIST because she thought that meant she would get a driver who could answer her questions not help with wheelchair or other device.....WOW!! I do not have it enabled and will not as I want my bluetooth to function through my audio and I call about 75% of my clients because they are not at pick up...When is Uber going to do something about that??


The spotify integration was about as well thought out as the glowstache on Lyft. It would be better to just have a simple music genre preference or simply say if the car has an aux cable. It's like they hung a picture with a sledgehammer and railroad tie. Way too much. On some of my repeat livery customers, I just note their music preference and tune it to a similar station or playlist ahead of time. It doesn't need to be any more complicated than that.


----------



## SeanP (Jan 22, 2015)

I drive a 2014 Rav4. It has an aux input. However, I don't enable the aux music streaming through Uber. I use my own iPhone, so I am concerned about the data usage. Uber hasn't mentioned this in their emails, but I assume streaming the rider's spotify music must go through my cellular data network. This would cause me to use too much data, so I don't enable the function. If any passengers ask I just say I left my aux cable at home (which i Did).


----------

